# wing chun vs wing chun do



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Is there a difference?  We have a wing chun do school not far. I know the history (or as I was told), but are the essentially the same thing?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 15, 2003)

Think of Wing Chun Do as an intermediate step between Wing Chun and Jeet Kune Do.  The founder of WCD was a student of Bruce Lee's during the Seattle days, and uses many of Lee's modifications as well as some of his own.  I hear it's a good art.  Hope this helps.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks.
I actually heard who started WCD, and a student of his teaches not to far from me.  I have never met him personally, but was curious about the art.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 19, 2003)

Is this the same Wing Chun Do of the San Francisco Bay Area. There was a school in San Fran and I think San Leandro. A few of them used to come and train with my Sifu.

I would say that they are more traditional Wing Chun than JKD in my opinion. One of the guys had started out with my Sifus father before going to Wing Chun Do. Their stances definately were Wing Chun, along with the dummy set and strikes and Chi sao etc...

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

well, the guy who is close to me is Sibok Rocko Ambrose. He was a student of James Demille(?sp), who is supposed to have started the whole WCD, as I heard it.


----------

